# Why don't prop prez crews get along?



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

I JUST DON'T UNDERSTAND WHY PROP PREZ CREWS DON'T BE NICE TO EACH OTHER WHEN THEY RAN INTO ONE ANOTHER AT SUBJECT PROPERTY - FOR BID TRASH OUT, REPAIRS, ETC........

WE ALL NEED TO MAKE A LIVING

My crew went down to take pictures the other day (bid TRASH OUT) and there were 3 property preservation crews taking pictures and were inside the house when they left they changed the key code so my crew could not enter the property. 
The other crew was really upset that we were there and yelling profanities and stating that he was not going to remain responsible for the company giving out the code to too many people.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

a lock change would keep your crew out of a property?

The problem with this scenario is somebody and possibly everyone is wasting their time. There is no reason to be rude to each other and profanity is uncalled for. Unless it was a really unique I would be upset with my client.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

REO2Rentals said:


> I JUST DON'T UNDERSTAND WHY PROP PREZ CREWS DON'T BE NICE TO EACH OTHER WHEN THEY RAN INTO ONE ANOTHER AT SUBJECT PROPERTY - FOR BID TRASH OUT, REPAIRS, ETC........
> 
> WE ALL NEED TO MAKE A LIVING
> 
> ...



We seek out other PNP crews always make a stop to say hey to them 

by doing this we build allegiances and strength 

that is what this forum is for and what the guild is trying to build 

pissing contests on site and in forums is what the nats and regionals want us to do , it is non productive and it shows your [email protected]@ 


BTW 


Property not secure or not secured to proper key codes upon arrival / we did a resecure due to emergent conditions/ batf / recycle locks 
very simple really


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

LOL Michael...You beat me to it! Yell & cuss at our crews and your locks will disappear just like your pay....

Just no sense in it.


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> LOL Michael...You beat me to it! Yell & cuss at our crews and your locks will disappear just like your pay....
> 
> Just no sense in it.



This is a shocked to us................How do you deal with this situation?


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Serious... Locks would disappear, call Service Company tell them that there are no locks on ANY door (strange huh?)

Pics and batf lockchange


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

REO2Rentals said:


> This is a shocked to us................How do you deal with this situation?


I think the best revenge was when the local A-hole company's son (& foreman) lost his house, and they tried their hardest to get the P&P and REO services, even going to the point of making asses out of themselves with the mortgager and the broker, and then having the property assigned to MTMTNMN & I!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Guys get all uptight about someone else taking the bread off of their table.Do quality work and mind your business and things have a way of taking care of themselves.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Guys get all uptight about someone else taking the bread off of their table.Do quality work and mind your business and things have a way of taking care of themselves.


 
Hey if there and bid less then me, so be it!


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

This is a by-product ofrom the nationals pitting us against each other...
Ever wonder why the big secrete as to who the other vendors in your coverage area????
If we're talking to each other that means they can't tell stories about us to each other....
Heavan forbid that may lead to us all being on the same page...


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> This is a by-product ofrom the nationals pitting us against each other...
> Ever wonder why the big secrete as to who the other vendors in your coverage area????
> If we're talking to each other that means they can't tell stories about us to each other....
> Heavan forbid that may lead to us all being on the same page...




zactly 

divide and conquer ( bad )

or stand together ( good ) 

leave your card on the counter before you leave. and replace if its missing ,, stop and see your brother in the field and talk to him or her ( we got girls working now ) but by by no means allow the ass kicking to continue



BTW 

that resecure edict is on every WO ive ever had


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

Personally I have no problem with other contractors being on site whether it be during the bidding process or during the actual preformance of the work, probalbly from all of my years of contracting (there's always another crew coming or going).

I speak to everyone and one of my best friends now is another contractor I met on a site we were working at and he overheard me complaining about leaving my hammer drill at home and he offered his for us to use,been about 8yrs now and we're the best of friends, I've helped him out on jobs, sometimes as a sub, sometimes just being guy's ( no charge) ( He's also subbed for me)but he"ll always compensate me/us (gift card for dinner out with the wife ) or cash and to be honest I consider him something like a muse now,whenever I question my own judgement he's one of my go to people for advice.

The morale of the story is it cost nothing to be pleasant to a stranger, it might actually turn out to be profitable.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

racerx said:


> personally i have no problem with other contractors being on site whether it be during the bidding process or during the actual preformance of the work, probalbly from all of my years of contracting (there's always another crew coming or going).
> 
> I speak to everyone and one of my best friends now is another contractor i met on a site we were working at and he overheard me complaining about leaving my hammer drill at home And he offered his for us to use,been about 8yrs now and we're the best of friends, i've helped him out on jobs, sometimes as a sub, sometimes just being guy's ( no charge) ( he's also subbed for me)but he"ll always compensate me/us (gift card for dinner out with the wife ) or cash and to be honest i consider him something like a muse now,whenever i question my own judgement he's one of my go to people for advice.
> 
> The morale of the story is it cost nothing to be pleasant to a stranger, it might actually turn out to be profitable.:thumbup::thumbup:



zactly


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> I think the best revenge was when the local A-hole company's son (& foreman) lost his house, and they tried their hardest to get the P&P and REO services, even going to the point of making asses out of themselves with the mortgager and the broker, and then having the property assigned to MTMTNMN & I!


And we scored some p&p supplies they left behind to boot!! That was nearly filthiest house my cleaning gal has ever done for me!!!!


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*

I've never had a bad experience with other contractors I meet. Generally it just slows me down because I end up chatting and loosing an hour. 

I met this one guy once while I was doing lawn cuts. I started walking to my truck to grab my weedwacker and he thought I was leaving and said 'how do you get away with not weedwacking?" and I looked at him with a straight face and said "oh we determined its cheaper to just have the office girls photoshop the weeds out". the look on his face was priceless.


----------

